# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  جيمية لطه ((صلى الله عليه وسلم)).....هدية رمضان المبارك

## سنان المصطفى

[

جيمية لطه ((صلى الله عليه وسلم))....._جاد علينا الباري تعالى بمن حبه بالدم امتزج_*محمد طه سيد الكونين أهدته الأنفس الْمُهَجَ*_يا ابن عبد الله ذكر اسمك في الصلاة فرض أُدْرِجَ_ 
_و في الشهادتين النطق به بلفظ الجلالة ازدوج__آواك في اليُتمٍ فمقدمك عَوّض الجد وصدره أثْلَجَ__وغَيْرَ طريق الضلالة هداك و جَنبَك النهج الأعوج__وحماك من نائبات الدهر فأغناك وبخديجة زوّجَ__فشملك بوافر عنايته حتى بلغت للرجولة المَنْضَج__وحَمّلَك رسالة التوحيد نورها يزداد انتشارا وتَوَهُّجا__تُوَطِّدُ الأركان للصراط المستقيم وللهدى النهج و الْمَنْهَجَ__خاتَمَ المرسلين جعلك عليهم إماما وللرسالات مٌتَوِّجا__ورحمة للعالمين أرسلك ولسعادة الدارين تخط الْمنْهَجَ__و يمكٌرٌ الماكرون إذ تمنوا دمك على سيوفهم مُدَرَّجا__فخاب مكرهم ومن بين أَسِنَّةِ الغدر هيأ لك مخرجا__واحتضنتك يثرب فنسيم هوائها بعطر أنفساك امتزج__أضأت ربوعها فانبعث نُورُ هَدْيٍكَ منها ساطعا مُتَوَهّجا__ينير دياجير الجهالة وللهداية والعدل دعا و روّجَ__دَعَوْتَ لٍلْمَكارِم وسمو الأخلاق فاغتاظ إبليس وانزعج__فانبرت جحافِل الْكُفْرِ يقودهم مَنْ نور هديك أغاظ و أزعج__وبسلاح الغي و الغلواء والغرور سلّح أتباعه و دَجّجَ__ولما اندحرت فيالقه تكرمت إذ حفظت لأسراهم الْمُهَجَ__أبا الزهراء علوت شأنا فغيرك للسماء ما عرّج__باء بالخسران من دون نهجك ابتغى وغيره انتهج__في جحيم الخزي خُلِّدَ وأسفل درجات سقر أٌدْرِج__حبيب الرحمان مَنْ اهتدى بهديه من نار جهنم نجا__ومن كل ضائقة جعلت له مخرجا ومن كل كَرَب فرجا__تَشَرَّفَتِ القوافي بمدحك فازداد ت حروفها سناء و وَهَجا__بِأَفْضَلَ من ذكرك ما ترنَّمَ مُتَرَنِّم و بأزكى منه ما لَهَجَ_*اللهم لا تحرمنا جوا ر من اتخذناه لنا قُدْوَة و مَنْهَجا**واجعلنا فيمَنْ نال رضاك والفردوس الموعود وَلَجَ**اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين**سنان المصطفى/سلا
**م.المغربية*

----------


## بشير بركات

الأخ سنان مصطفى بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا ...جهد مشكور
رزقنا الله حب نبيه والاقتداء به.
----
في رأيي قصيدتك ينقصها ألف الإطلاق آخر كل بيت.
ثم من أي بحر هي ؟
أخوك

----------


## أشجعي

طه ليس من أسماء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم !!

----------


## سنان المصطفى

> الأخ سنان مصطفى بارك الله فيك
> وجزاك الله خيرا ...جهد مشكور
> رزقنا الله حب نبيه والاقتداء به.
> ----
> في رأيي قصيدتك ينقصها ألف الإطلاق آخر كل بيت.
> ثم من أي بحر هي ؟
> أخوك


شكرا لمرورك الكريم....اخي اكتب على سجيتي  في باب الخواطر حتى لا اثير حفيظة شعراء التفعيلات و البحور ...

----------


## سنان المصطفى

> طه ليس من أسماء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم !!


نعم اخي اختلف الفقهاء في كلمة طه وعلى العموم اعتبرها اضافة للمقطع زيادة في تقديس الممدوح في القطعة وعندنا في المغرب في بعض قصائد الملحون من سماه بها ...شكرا للمرور

----------

